# Bikeshop-/Werkstattempfehlung Paderborn



## mountain 31 (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Biker,

bin nach Bad Driburg für 3 Wochen gespült worden. Habe aber natürlich mein Bike mitgenommen.

Kämpfe zur Zeit mit Luftdruckverlust und einem störrischem Ventil an meinem Tubeless-Hinterrad. Von Bad Driburg scheint mir Paderborn auf zwei Rädern ganz gut zu erreichen. (Wenn ihr im ähnlichen Umkreis andere Empfehlungen habt, nur zu) Nur fehlt mir jetzt die Empfehlung für eine tubeless kompetente Werkstatt/Bikeshop. 

Über eure Tips evtl. direkt mit Kontaktdaten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Juergen1963 (13. Juli 2018)

Da fällt mir Möhring ein in Schloß Neuhaus ein. 

*Zweiradtechnik
Alexander Möhring UG*
Residenzstr. 35
33104 Paderborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (13. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## ZT-Moehring (19. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung!


----------



## mountain 31 (20. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle unkomplizierte Hilfe und die Trailtips


----------

